# Osaki Mini Lathe Information Needed



## Sceadu50 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all, I have just bought a second hand mini lathe that is under the the name of OSAKI ML300 for a bargain and would like to know the good points and what to look for in this lathe, the ideal for myself is to do small tuning work, like shafts for helicopters and a few other things on my old Truimph T100 as well


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Does it look like this one?  http://techno.com.my/online/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66&products_id=23674, if so a nice looking machine.


----------



## Sceadu50 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes almost like it please see attached photo


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Still looks like a nice lathe.  Can't find a manual online.  Only thing close is a 220 volt unit.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Sep 4, 2015)

Sceadu50 said:


> Hi all, I have just bought a second hand mini lathe that is under the the name of OSAKI ML300 for a bargain and would like to know the good points and what to look for in this lathe, the ideal for myself is to do small tuning work, like shafts for helicopters and a few other things on my old Truimph T100 as well


=====================================================

With the exception of some parts on the control panel. It sure looks like this one from Harbor Freight. --- John

http://www.harborfreight.com/7-inch-x-12-inch-precision-mini-lathe-93799.html


----------



## newbydave (Sep 4, 2015)

Sceadu50 said:


> Hi all, I have just bought a second hand mini lathe that is under the the name of OSAKI ML300 for a bargain and would like to know the good points and what to look for in this lathe, the ideal for myself is to do small tuning work, like shafts for helicopters and a few other things on my old Truimph T100 as well


Little Machine Shop sells this lathe and stocks parts for it. Had the Harbor Freight model and it wasn't a bad lathe for the money.
Was able to thread with it. Check ou


Sceadu50 said:


> Hi all, I have just bought a second hand mini lathe that is under the the name of OSAKI ML300 for a bargain and would like to know the good points and what to look for in this lathe, the ideal for myself is to do small tuning work, like shafts for helicopters and a few other things on my old Truimph T100 as well


Check out the following forum: 
*HARBOR FREIGHT, CENTRAL MACHINERY & BUSY BEE*
*Lots of info there.*


----------



## royesses (Sep 5, 2015)

Re-badged Sieg. LMS mini-lathe manual:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Info/MiniLatheUsersGuide.pdf

Tooling:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Info/getting_started.php?Chapter=GS_MiniLathe_01.htm&d=0|1|2


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 5, 2015)

I noticed your lathe has the emergency stop where you can reach it.  I noticed other units were different or switches in different order.  I hope she serves you well for many years.


----------



## Sceadu50 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks guys, appreciate your replies and one thing is for sure, a four jaw independent chuck will be the first on my shopping list, and a lot of chips to be made as well, as it use only 220V, any other ideas of modifications would be appreciated


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 6, 2015)

One suggestion if there isn't a place to hang or store your chuck key make a holder. That way you will not get in a hurry and leave it in a three or four jaw chuck. That is why some lathes have shields over their chucks.  If there is a shield it also helps to keep cutting fluids from slinging all over the operator when it hits the jaws.  

Good luck with all your new projects


----------



## royesses (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is a short list for your mini lathe, the list gets longer and longer as you start to learn and realize how much fun you are having:
4" chuck with adapter plate: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1697
cross slide extension kit : 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4450&category=1070498684
metal gears kit: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3446&category=1070498684
tailstock camlock kit: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2018&category=
steady rest kit: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4675&category=1
follower rest: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1198&category=1
die holder kit:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2314&category=1
apron shield: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2960&category=1
tap guide: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3104&category=1
Carriage Lock: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2977
QCTP: 
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112&category=-419988835

Roy


----------



## Sceadu50 (Sep 6, 2015)

Roy, thanks for the links to go and i will go and check them, appreciate the responses from this forum


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 15, 2016)

Lots of mods that you can use on your lathe on my web site  (see bottom of page ) All in PDF format feel  to down load anything you want .   For me the main one is the Gibb mod . also the tail stock locking mod . If you do decide to do any of these I am always  available to help.    Feel free to send me a PM if you need help.
It's a great little lathe  so have fun.
Brian.


----------

